

What the undersea cables wiring the Earth look like - skennedy
http://edition.cnn.com/2014/03/04/tech/gallery/internet-undersea-cables/index.html

======
dm2
[http://www.submarinecablemap.com/](http://www.submarinecablemap.com/)

[http://www.cablemap.info/](http://www.cablemap.info/)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Submarine_communications_cable](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Submarine_communications_cable)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cable_layer](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cable_layer)

------
danpalmer
Fascinating stuff, the really interesting stuff comes when you can zoom right
in and see what the cables go past.

For example, the cable in the Indian Ocean that goes very close to Diego
Garcia, which has a US military base on it. Supposedly the cable doesn't have
a landing there, but there is some evidence which suggests the cable might
actually go through the island.

